# new girl...



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi everyone

hope you are all well, well after 5 years of being fed rubbish from the hospital my gp has put me on chlomid, me and my hubby are really excited.
I have to first take 10 days of a drug which will help me have a period, as i have pcos and my last cycle was june.. so need a bit of help in that department..lol
I was a chlomid baby so hopefully we will have a chlomid baby..lol

I just want to check i have been told to count 21 days from my first day of bleeding and book a blood test, and on the 2nd day of my period start chlomid for 5 days..does that sound right also do i count 14 days from my first day of bleeding and thats when we get going   .

take care melita xx


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya welcome to the clomid boards,

i've just started clomid again (after ovulation drilling) last month we started our bms from day 10 and did it every  other day till about day 16 but as we had bfn think we'll have to do it a more more this time lol, day 14 should be your ovulation day - although that really depends on your cycle.

and you a clomid baby too! - thats brilliant! lol

just wanted to say thinking   thoughts for you good luck xx

caz x


----------



## PoDdy (Jun 27, 2008)

Hello,
I too was really excited to start clomid, it feels like you are actually doing something to help, doesn't it?

Hopefully Cleg will pop in to give you the lowdown on when to start BMS (from day 10 usually). Also, she says that the D21 is not really right....the blood needs to be done 7 days after you ovulate, which is different for every woman, but the Dr chooses D21, as the 'average' cycle ovulates on D14.  For example, through charting (basal body temp and CM), I have found that I ovulate on day 18, so a D21 blood will show very low levels of progesterone and they thought I wasn't ovulating at all.  Luckily, tracking scans showed I was ovulating and they were able to do the bloods on the right day.

Good luck,
PoDdy


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

As already mentioned, having your progesterone blood test on cd (cycle day) 21 assumes ovulation at cd14.  Progesterone peaks at 7dpo (days past ovulation) so this is ideally when it should be tested...so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 then try to get tested accordingly.

Do you have any idea when you ovulate or are you taking clomid because you don't ovulate naturally so this is to trigger it ?  Have you considered charting your temps, cervical mucus and cervical position as these can all help give you an idea of what's happening with your cycle.  Whilst OPKs can give indication of LH surge before ovulation, they don't show ovulation and if you have PCOS they can cause inaccurate results.

There are varying days that you can be prescribed clomid but as you've been advised to take it on cd2-6 of you cycle then this is when you should take it.  You would normally ovulate around 5-9 days after the last clomid pill but this isn't always the case.

I would start having BMS from around cd10 onwards....leaving it too late ie until cd14, may be too late.  You want to try and have as much sex as possible from cd10 onwards, for at least a week or so.  Sperm can live for around 3-5 days but an egg only survives for about 12-24 hours so best to have fresh supply of sperm waiting for when egg pops.

You count cd1 as the first day of full flow bleeding and should ignore any spotting and/or "old" brown blood...also, if full flow red bleeding starts after about 3pm then you count the following day as cd1 eg...

Monday...spotting/brown old blood
Tuesday...full flow red bleeding starts 3pm
Wednesday....cycle day 1
Thursday...start clomid cd2


As this is your first clomid cycle and you have irregular periods so are being prescribed meds to trigger a bleed before starting clomid, perhaps it would be worth just booking your progesterone blood test for cd21....this will at least give some indication of what's happening ie if the level is really low then would show no ovulation...if it was borderline, for example around the low-mid 20's then this could show that you've ovulated but tested progesterone at wrong time....it would at least give some idea of when to get progesterone tested the following month.  They look for a level of 30 nmol/l so fingers crossed it works first month !


Hope that helps a bit
Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Fire Opal (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi ya Mel

Sounds like you have the basic idea, all so comfusing.
I started clomid last month so waiting to see if i ov and if bfp next week.

Your in good hands here, i've found out so much from everyone on here,my clinic didn't tell me much.

Good luck with it all  

Bex


----------



## Heluerto (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Melita,

I've been told the same dates as you - clomid days 2-6 and then a blood test on day 21 (will have to be day 22 though as day 21 is a bank holiday.

I've also been told to get a scan on day 11 which is all booked in.

Although I've been paranoid about all the side effects (what a scary list), there only seems to be one issue and thats I appear to be having hot flushes - any other side effects I wouldnt know if thats AF pain or side effects, so I'll just assume thats my AF pain.  Fingers crossed its the only one!

Good luck!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

The scan is for follicle tracking.  They will check to see if you have any follicles developing and if so, what the sizes are, especially any dominant "lead" follicles.  If you have over 3 dominant follies then they may advise you to use contraception that month because of the risk of multiple pg.  They would look for follicles to be minimum of around 18mm before rupturing to ensure the egg is mature and healthy for good fertilisation.
Follies grow approx 1-2mm per day so this also gives them an idea of when ovulation should occur.

During the scan they'll also be able to measure the thickness of your womb lining.  A measurement of minimum 8mm ensures good implantation....again, it can grow around 1-2mm per day.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

hi girls 

Thank you for you advice, its soooo much to take in..lol i have written it all down so i wont get it wrong  
my doctor didnt mention scans? do you need to have them? should i mention it?

Just quickly..so i take the chlomid on my 2 day of bleeding not spotting? 

melita xx


----------



## melita (Mar 12, 2007)

also i forgot im taking pregnecare!! a multi vitamin, should i stay on that or just go for the folic acid?

melita xx


----------



## Topkat08 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hiya Melita...

Yeah u've got to take clomid on the 2nd day of a full flow bleed. 
Natasha's left u info in abit more detail.

Ive just finished my 4th cycle of clomid & ive taken folic acid ever since ttc (3yrz) lol

Anyway from one clomid baby 2 another...  

Good Luck & Take Care

Nikki x


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

Melita you have had some fab info hunny + i hope it has helped  wonderful that you are a testiment to clomid being a clomid baby, i do hope it works for you too + you get your dream  you are fine taking the pregnacare, they have everything you need in them 

Natasha your a star thankyou 



PoDdy said:


> Hopefully Cleg will pop in to give you the lowdown on when to start BMS (from day 10 usually). Also, she says that the D21 is not really right....


would like to say i have not said it isnt really right, i have said that a day 21 progesterone result isnt always *accurate* as progesterone peaks 7dpo + CD21 bloods assume OV on CD14 some ladies OV later/earlier


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

melita said:


> also i forgot im taking pregnecare!! a multi vitamin, should i stay on that or just go for the folic acid?
> 
> melita xx


Pregnacare isn't actually a "multi vitamin", it's a prenatal supplement specially designed for when ttc and pregnant. It contains the correct amount of folic acid as well as everything else you need, beneficial for when ttc/pg so I would continue with that....or any other similar prenatal care supplement as there's several on the market.



cleg said:


> Natasha your a star thankyou


No worries hun.....have started coming on FF a little more last few days although must admit, it's been great not having to "mod" anymore and just read/post when I want  Hope you're ok 

Love n luck
Natasha x


----------

